

Browser has Trident, Gecko, and Webkit built in - sequoia
http://www.avantbrowser.com/

======
suyash
Does not work on OSX...what kind of browser is this? Wikipedia says this
browser is proprietary (and they have a donation page on their website :P) and
has been around since 2004, what makes it special now? It's a chinese company
who makes this so I'm already worried that my data can be compromised.

------
railswarrior
How big is this after getting installed , i got ubuntu on my system; pc users
do share the info.

